# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  اجمل جزر للسياحة فى جزر الكاريبى

## mohamed73

هل تود البعد عن الضوضاء والزحام؟ مارأيك فى الذهاب الى اجمل جزر للسياحة فى جزر الكاربيى؟ أذا كنت من محبى الهدوء والراحة وتود عمل *رحلة سياحية* رائعة فلاتتردد فى الذهاب الى *جزر الكاريبى* التى تعد اجمل جزر للسياحة فى العالم وأذا كنت تحب ان تلقى نظرة سريعة على جزر الكاربيى الساحرة رؤية اجمل جزر *للسياحة* فى العالم     
 1- *جزيرة بورتوريكو Puerto Rico* :
 من اجمل الجزر *للسياحة*  فى جزر الكاريبى هى جزيرة بورتوريكو حيث الهدوء والاستجمام والراحة على  شواطئ هذه الجزيرة والاقامة فى افخم وارقى فنادق بورتوريكو وتستطيع هناك  الاستمتاع بالسباحة والغوص وتعتبر شواطئ هذه الجزيرة ورمالها البيضاء  الساحرة هى احد اهم اسباب جعلها واحدة من اجمل الجزر للسياحة فى العالم  وليس فقط فى جزر الكاريبى. *جزيرة بورتوريكو* ** *جزيرة بورتوريكو* ** *جزيرة بورتوريكو* ** 
 2- *جزر الباهاما Bahamas* :
 أذا كان للسحر والرقى عنوان فبالتأكيد سوف يكون جزر الباهاما التى تتربع  بلا منازع عرش اجمل جزر للسياحة فى العالم كله وليس جزر الكاريبى فقط تعتبر  جزر الباهاما واحة بيئية وطبيعية اكثر من رائعة كما تستطيع هناك الأستمتاع  بعدة انشطة رياضية سواء السباحة او الغوص او الغطس وكذلك تحتوى الباهاما  على ارقى مراكز التسوق والفنادق مما يجعل منها درة اجمل الجزر للسياحة فى  العالم . *جزر الباهاما* ** *جزر الباهاما* ** *جزر الباهاما* ** 
 3- *جزر برمودا Bermuda* :
 جزر برمودا هى واحدة من اجمل جزر للسياحة فى جزر الكاريبى فعلى الرغم من  سوء الطقس وبرودة الجو فى فصل الشتاء فى جزر برمودا الا ان هذا لا ينتقص  ابدا من قدر جمال وسحر هذه الجزر وتستطيع هناك التمتع بالشواطئ الرائعة  وملاعب الغولف وارقى المنتجعات السياحية وافخم الفنادق مما يجعل جزر برمودا  لها مكانة خاصة بين اجمل الجزر للسياحة فى جزر الكاريبى . *جزر برمودا* ** *جزر برمودا* ** *جزر برمودا* ** 
 4- *جزر جامايكا Jamaica* : 
 أذا اردت القيام بعمل رحلة سياحية لا يمكن ان تنساها فعليك زيارة جزر  جامايكا التى تعتبر من اجمل الجزر للسياحة فى جزر الكاريبى وواحدة من اجمل  جزر العالم تستطيع هناك التمتع بالمناظر الطبيعية الساحرة والأجواء  الأستوائية وقضاء الوقت على الشواطئ الفيروزية والرمال البيضاء الجميلة . *جزر جامايكا* ** *جزر جامايكا* ** *جزر جامايكا* ** 
 5- *الجزر العذراء الاميركية U.S. Virgin Islands* :
 من افضل الاوقات لزيارة هذه الجزر فى فصل الربيع وحيث تتألق هذه الجزر فى  هذا الفصل من العام وتكون من اجمل الجزر للسياحة بشواطئها الرائعة وطقسها  البديع وتستطيع على هذه الجزر ان تتعرف على لمعنى الحقيقى لجمال وسحر  الطبيعة . *الجزر العذراء الامريكية* ** *الجزر العذراء الامريكية* ** *الجزر العذراء الامريكية* **

----------


## عصام البرغثي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ahmed189

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## king of royal

تسلم اخى على الطرح الجميييييل

----------


## laala14

شكرا

----------

